

Edward Snowden TED 2014 – How to Take Back the Internet - jannes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBEt-swe5zU

======
nutate
Is this what he means by taking back the internet?
[http://www.amnesty.org/en/news/russia-media-black-out-
ahead-...](http://www.amnesty.org/en/news/russia-media-black-out-ahead-
disputed-crimea-referendum-2014-03-14)

